
How to finance a startup: Angel/Seed investors, VC, Banking/Debt. - szczupak
http://www.businesshackers.com/2007/06/16/how-to-finance-a-startup-angelseed-investors-vc-bankingdebt/
======
donna
I'd like to read: How to help start-ups get financed, --instead of telling the
start-up about the money deal, tell them the exact experience in 12 steps of
what hooking up looks like.

